# cock gun semi auto to release from holster!!



## andrew0perez

im new to this forum but i have been searching around online for a holster that i remember seeing a few years back but have been unable to even get a foot in the right direction.

let explain what im looking for if it even exist it is a holster i belive made out of kydex or another hard plastic of some type but it is a "quick draw" holster for semi auto.
It holds a gun by its slide "unchambered" and in order to draw the gun from the holster your have to push it down
when your pushing it down it would have hold the slide only causing the gun to chamber your first round to shot off saving you time and still keeping you safe (by not walking around with loaded gun)
if any one has any idea what im talking about or where i can find at least an image of the holster to let me know that im not crazy. 
it would be greatly apprecated brokenimage:help:


----------



## Growler67

I've never even heard of such a creature. I have seen race rigs that run the gammut in the manner in which the firearm is retained, but not by a "slide lock-back slingshot release chambering a round on the draw". Most competitions would prohibit such a thing as far as I am aware as it violates most every rule under the safety subheadings. The risk of a slam-fire on the draw would be the reasoning as the weapon would potentially discharge when the operator was not intending it to or potentially when it is not pointed at a safe discharge direction/object.

Perhaps it's one of those things that someone built or customized for themselves and showed it off on YouTube or something. I am not saying it doesn't exist, just that it is unlikely something you can go down to your local store and buy off the rack.

I'd be interested in finding out if anyone has seen or heard of this thing, but I wouldn't want one for any reason personally.

:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Seems I heard something about such a rig a while back. It seemed a little ...ninja-like:smt171 so I never really looked into it other than the paragraph or so I had seen on line. If I happed to see it again I'll be aure to get any info on it they have.


----------



## Redwolf

might be better to find you a new weapon if yours is "keeping you safe (by not walking around with loaded gun)"


----------



## YFZsandrider

people who are "afraid" of guns... shouldn't carry them!

If you can't feel confident with the mechanical operation of your firearm, then maybe you should just forget it.


----------



## Todd

andrew0perez said:


> let explain what im looking for if it even exist it is a holster i belive made out of kydex or another hard plastic of some type but it is a "quick draw" holster for semi auto.It holds a gun by its slide "unchambered" and in order to draw the gun from the holster your have to push it downwhen your pushing it down it would have hold the slide only causing the gun to chamber your first round to shot off saving you time and *still keeping you safe (by not walking around with loaded gun)*
> if any one has any idea what im talking about or where i can find at least an image of the holster to let me know that im not crazy.


I feel pretty damn safe carrying a loaded gun. Guys who want to carry their guns "safely unloaded", possibly in special trick holsters, are the ones that make me feel unsafe as they obviously don't have enough training and/or understand the mechanics of a firearm to carry it loaded properly; making them a danger to all around them if a situation arose where they had to use their weapon.


----------



## dosborn

+1000 to all of the above. Also, I wouldn't want it open to collect debris and that would make it nearly impossible to conceal (unless mall security is OC).:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas

Sounds like everyone's grumpy today :anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## dosborn

dondavis3 said:


> Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas
> 
> Sounds like everyone's grumpy today :anim_lol:
> 
> :smt1099


Nah, just ornery.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

No new gimmick or "miracle of the week" can absolve you of the need to know your pistol and its holster well, to learn to use them properly, and to practice with them continuously to keep yourself proficient.
It is always true that the best, most practical equipment is also the simplest.


----------



## niadhf

there was one made for the Makarov. supposedly (repeat -supposedly) for KGB. You draw by pushing the pistol down and out, which would rack the slide. the 2 people i know who tried to order it never received it. They also got their money back. I do not have the link, as i carry my Makarov with one in the pipe.

But it is out there.

Not my choice, but i will not make your choice for you.


----------



## andrew0perez

*well thanks for the warm welcome :smt021*

well i was asking a question about a rig and just tring to explain what i was talking about also i feel very comfortable with my weapon apperantly some one/ppl took it the wrong way and started to attack:numbchuck: but other then that thanks for the info and a knowing that it would be a bad idea. but it would be something intresting to just have on the shelf for range use i guess


----------



## niadhf

got Makarov?

http://www.efa-2004.com/products/2-en.php

and a couple you tube videos out there


----------



## YFZsandrider

I have seen that holster in action, and it requires either a downward, or a foreward motion of the gun to rack the slide and chamber a round. Seems kinda dangerous to me... drawing a firearm should be done in conjunction with a retreating motion, having to advance the firearm foreward to make it functional could be impossible if your opponent is close enough.

C'mon Steve... back me up! :anim_lol:


----------



## andrew0perez

*just a thought*

well it is sure not a conceal carry thing (self defense) system and really would only make sence for a range gun or a hunting holster if it is holds firm enough to not worry about it knocking out. were you want to draw and chamber with one hand for any reason like injured hand or arm (handicapped) or even holding a full size flash light but more then likely nothing i will be using or looking to get. unless i get an urge to tinker on something i sure i could fab something up lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1

YFZsandrider said:


> ...C'mon Steve... back me up! :anim_lol:


...And the Spetznaz are trained to throw sharp-edged shovels that'll slice your head off.
Maybe we should practice doing that, too.
Gadgets...Bah! Humbug!
:buttkick:


----------



## Todd

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And the Spetznaz are trained to throw sharp-edged shovels that'll slice your head off.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Now that's good comedy Todd :anim_lol:

I didn't think they did the shovel thing. I thought they were the ones that had the spring loaded knife. Green Berets are trained to use the small shovel for hand to hand combat though.


----------



## YFZsandrider




----------



## Twitch

I know this is an old thread but I would like to state that the guy about the KGB using this is right. The do have a holster that you push down and away to chamber one, or you can pull up like a normal holster. This is very good for someone in there line of work where as if someone snags your gun out of your holster it is not chambered and you have time to react. Yet if you, since you know how the holster works have your unchambered gun and have to react you simply push it through the holster and it chambers and you start firing. This isn't modified or some parlor trick it is made for Military forces. To tell you the truth he isn't too dumb for wanting one I would rather have my gun unchambered all the time and be able to chamber it quickly when the time came that I had to. You play like its more dangerous I find it safer.


----------



## clanger

if this holster exsists it's made it to the top 3 on my list of stupidest things in the world (right after cooking toast on your butt-stock ) and anyone that even remotely thinks it's "cool" or interesting needs to surrender ALL their firearms, right now.


----------



## quickdraw7

*quick draw autococker*

hello andrew i have a company based south africa which designs the quick draw auto cocking holster for any model of pistol. i can send you pics of completed holster and the idea is that instead of walking around like an idiot with one in the chamber and the saftey off with one motion you can put a bullet into the chamber anut ake the gun off saftey i have worked in Samalia and Iraq and can tell you it doesnt matter how efficient of comfortable you are with your pistol it is physically impossible to out draw a person with this holster. with that being said it is ofcourse not a substatute for training or familiarity with your pistol. let me know what you have and ill send you the pic for it as long as it is a mainstream model otherwise a custom will have to be made.



andrew0perez said:


> im new to this forum but i have been searching around online for a holster that i remember seeing a few years back but have been unable to even get a foot in the right direction.
> 
> let explain what im looking for if it even exist it is a holster i belive made out of kydex or another hard plastic of some type but it is a "quick draw" holster for semi auto.
> It holds a gun by its slide "unchambered" and in order to draw the gun from the holster your have to push it down
> when your pushing it down it would have hold the slide only causing the gun to chamber your first round to shot off saving you time and still keeping you safe (by not walking around with loaded gun)
> if any one has any idea what im talking about or where i can find at least an image of the holster to let me know that im not crazy.
> it would be greatly apprecated brokenimage:help:


----------



## [email protected]

Now I am going to make a lanyard for the hammer on my 1911 and cock it with my teeth, how ninja is that. If you don't feel safe get some pepperspray and good running shoes. 

Kenny


----------

